# CS5 Bridge's Parent Application



## jnabney (May 17, 2002)

When I Right Mouse Button Click on an Image in Photoshop CS 5 Extended Bridge, and then select 'Open in Camera Raw', I get a warning message saying 'Bridges parent application is not active. Bridge requires that a qualifying product has been launched at least once to enable this feature' Up to date, I cannot locate a solution to this problem on the web, but a number of other people have come across the same problem. Please help.and then select 'Open in Camera Raw', I get a warning message saying 'Bridges parent application is not active. Bridge requires that a qualifying product has been launched at least once to enable this feature' Up to date, I cannot locate a solution to this problem on the web, but a number of other people have come across the same problem.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

First question, probably silly, but I'll ask anyway. Is the image you are tring to open a raw file to begin with?

Has this always happened?

The parent app I would think, is Photoshop CS5 Extended. That is what contains the raw processing app.

I don't have Extended but use CS4 with bridge. If I just left click on a raw file in Bridge it auto opens in Photoshop in the raw editor, because as I say the raw app iscontained inPhotoshop not Bridge.


----------

